# Dyndns PITA



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I used Dyndns to register my url years ago and until this month used an auto update client to keep the account current. Now Dyn is trying to milk $ out of its "free service" users by eliminating the auto update feature and require monthly logons to the Dyn site to manually update.... or pay for the "pro" service. Really pisses me off...

Is there another dns registering service that offers free basic service without such nonsense?


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

good question, I pay about $20 a year for registration and they send me notice 30 days prior to renewal time. didn't know you could get it for free, DOH!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I pay about $100/year to host and keep two domains registered. That gives me unlimited everything including whatever emails I want, and lots of piece of mind. I am one of those that Ameritech just dropped like a rock when it became SBC and just erased all mailboxes and I vowed never again. 

There are a number of services that have free (if you can tolerate the advertising over which you have minimal control) domain registration and basic hosting. Almost all of the services offer advertsing free first year hosting, with registration of one domain, for $3-4/month these days. 

I guess I just view it as a necessary expense. And I believe domains are all renewed annually. There may be monthly hosting options but not monthly registration options as far as I know. I am not sure I know what you mean about registering a URL?

Now then, some companies like Weebly offer subdomains under their parent domain for free. I think it is best to have your own though.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

This is just for a personal server so I can always just use the numerical ip address and if my router ip changes losing access for a day or so won't matter. Not worth paying for a domain name.


----------

